# Games You Would Love to See



## Ozymandias (Oct 18, 2006)

Now, as a recovering video game addict (clean since ’05) I try as hard as possible to avoid all things to do with digital games.
However, if a game was released that piqued my interest (a game with an amazing premise for example) I might be tempted fall back into my old ways (hour upon wasted hour spent enamored some fantastic digital realm, virtually dead from the neck up, my already perilously low I.Q. dropping point by precious point). 

 So the theme for this thread is games you wish were released. They can be new concepts or perhaps games based on novels or television shows or whatever would get you excited. 

Your dream game. 


I for one would like to see a game set in a 1940’s noir environment, replete with femme fatales, hard boiled P.I.’s,  and Tommy gun toting gangsters. It would modeled on the free roaming, do anything world of GTA. You would be able to immerse yourself in various side games all the while working on your main objective, just like GTA.

I would also be interested in an RPG set within the ancient crumbling walls of Gormenghast castle (I also believe Miyazaki would do a killer adaptation of the novels, as long as every page was adapted).


----------



## mightymem (Oct 19, 2006)

I would love to see a swashbuckling game based on a hero in the Ottoman empire, maybe even the Middle east. Sort of like Prince of Persia, but with more interactivity, maybe like a RPG. They do not do this much, it has much potential. Games I find are to much based in only the western world, although you do find exceptions, but not enough, the world is a big place and there are so many different countries they could base games on.


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ozymandias said:
			
		

> I for one would like to see a game set in a 1940’s noir environment, replete with femme fatales, hard boiled P.I.’s, and Tommy gun toting gangsters. It would modeled on the free roaming, do anything world of GTA. You would be able to immerse yourself in various side games all the while working on your main objective, just like GTA..


 
Like this http://www.rockstargames.com/lanoire/splash.html 

Although they havn't said exactly what the gameplay is like yet.


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 19, 2006)

mightymem said:
			
		

> I would love to see a swashbuckling game based on a hero in the Ottoman empire, maybe even the Middle east. Sort of like Prince of Persia, but with more interactivity, maybe like a RPG. They do not do this much, it has much potential. Games I find are to much based in only the western world, although you do find exceptions, but not enough, the world is a big place and there are so many different countries they could base games on.


 
There is a new game coming out from the makers of Price of Persia.

http://assassinscreed.uk.ubi.com/


Looks really cool


----------



## Green (Oct 19, 2006)

That trailer of LA Noire looks quite good. This is a complete guess, but I reckon it won't be like GTA - I can't see Rockstar doing a clone of their own super-franchise.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 19, 2006)

A point & click adventure (like Broken Sword) set in Westeros would be nice


----------



## Thadlerian (Oct 19, 2006)

Something like The Sims or The Trail to Oregon, taking place in an occupied country or a warzone: Being an ordinary civilian, having your family survive by whatever means possible...


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 20, 2006)

A RPG based in Erikson world, or  really good vampire RPG using the masqurade universe, or something based around firefly


----------



## Milk (Oct 20, 2006)

A Discworld MMORPG (Terry Pratchett) --- I wouldn't go outside anymore.


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

I could design the ultimate MMORPG if I had the staff to work with me. Also the Wheel of Time could be made into a sick mmorpg as apposed to the crap they made already. Just think of the complexity of the world, and the stuff you could possibly do.


----------



## scalem X (Oct 20, 2006)

A massive online game.

Players are divided into squadrons of an army.
-The weapons would be one quake 3 weapon (standard ammo)+gauntlet as default (more armor and health for the weaker troops). 
-Movement: quake 3 standard with strafing and weapon jumping.
-The maps:from tribes
-The goal would be to capture the ennemy flag.

amount of players should vary between 100 and 1000.

In order to be succesful the army needs a good plan, but also great players.
I can see it right in front of me, blinding the ennemy with your squadron of plasma gunners. Before they know it, your grenade launcherdudes have infiltrated their main sections causing mayhem all over.

the disadvantages of the game are that it would require a graphics standard which apparently computer scientists haven't reached and it would be hell to plan all those players being online at the same time and such.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd like to see a little yellow man, kinda like a pizza with a slice out of it. And then this dude should eat little dots and when he ate them all, he goes to a new level. Maybe, occasionally some fruit to eat, I don't now. And to make it a bit tough, there'd be ghosts, which will kill the yellow dude once they touch them. Only, every now and then, if the yellow man eats... say, a bigger dot, he can eat the ghosts for a limited time period. I like to see something like that.


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 20, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a little yellow man, kinda like a pizza with a slice out of it. And then this dude should eat little dots and when he ate them all, he goes to a new level. Maybe, occasionally some fruit to eat, I don't now. And to make it a bit tough, there'd be ghosts, which will kill the yellow dude once they touch them. Only, every now and then, if the yellow man eats... say, a bigger dot, he can eat the ghosts for a limited time period. I like to see something like that.


 
I think it would be better to have an alien invasion  game.

The Aliens would line up in rows above your head slowly moving back and forward dropping squiggly shaped bombs, speeding up as they get lower.

Occassional motherships would pass overhead quickly from right to left.

The hero would pilot a tank like device that can only fire straight up and would hide under 5 small dome shields.

Once all the aliens have been killed a new set appears ad infinitum.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 21, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## Steve Ince (Oct 27, 2006)

Jason_Taverner said:


> ...or something based around firefly


I'd love to develop a Firefly game.  A nice balance between action and adventure to ensure that the characters were used properly.


----------



## Crymic (Oct 28, 2006)

I've had a very detailed game in my head for awhile. Fantasy based rpg.
3 nations are at war and you can pick between a Prince from each country to play. It would be a tactical rpg taking over rival areas either with force or diplomancy. If you play the game a certain way you can join allaince with one of the waring kingdoms and marry their Princess. Joining them together and having a child. At this point you can either choose to continue playing the character you had, or play your child. Which would open a whole new series of quests. Of course there's always the greater evil lurking in the background. Demonic or Choas tring to destroy or dominate the world from the shadows.


----------



## Animaiden (Nov 2, 2006)

A game that I, and many of my friends, would love to see is a muliplayer version of Morrowind.  Play over LAN or internet with your friends and journey around Morrowind, and other places, with them.  My friends and I have so varying different playing styles that we would compliment each other very well.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd like something a long the lines of the Age of Empires ones (I love those "build-your-city-then-knobble-your-neighbour" games) but on a much bigger scale, as I usually finish them quite quickly. I also like games like GTA, or on a wider scale the Pokemon games, roaming where you want. And the mindless destruction that you can do in GTA! Yeah, that's it...a game based around killing and destroying as many things as possible...points for being more imaginative!


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 6, 2006)

try Mercenaries. Like GTA in a warzone


----------



## Mugen Musashi (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey everybody,

What I would really like to see is some sort of online first person shooter which would be played online. I know, doesn't sound too original. The big difference would be that you would start off as a soldier for a division in a massive army, and you would have to follow order of other players whose levels are above you. Basically if you performed well you could be promoted or demoted accordingly. So technically you could end up becoming the general of a massive army. How does that sound to you guys?


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 12, 2006)

Personally I think this game will be my be all, end all of the best of the best... Welcome to Ages of Athiria! This development team is unique in the way then intend to complete this project. They have embarked on various other ventures to raise the cash they need to finance this game themselves. They have tried to find an investor but every time they got close to a deal they got scared of what might become of their visong of Ages of Athiria if someone else got control, and lets face it many publishers have ruined perfectly good games by forcing them to launch early and without all the promises  made during development.

I have been following this game for a few years now and at one point they were actually closer to beginning work then they are now. Now they have decided to completely concetrate on raising the cash so that they can begin. 

Ages of Athiria, when it launches will change the genre and no longer will MMOG developers be able to shurn out the same crap with a new name, AoA will have arrived and everything else will have to measure up.

If you don't believe me then go read the entire FAQ and then register and take part in the forums. The Dev's have told us several times that those who stick with the project already have a spot reserved in the very fist beta and possibly even alpha testing.

Stop by and lend us your ideas! 



Rahl


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 12, 2006)

I like the idea of an online game set in medieval Europe where you start out as a recruit in a huge choice of armies/nations.  As a recruit you would fight in pitched battles across the continent.  Some battles might require more tactics and discipline than others.  I would love to see this done as realistic as possible.  ie if you are told to stand your ground in a shield wall then you have to stand ground and fight from a shield wall.  Obviously you can work your way up the ladder of promotion or opportunity.


----------



## Azathoth (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd love to see a game based off of Werewolf: The Forsaken (roleplaying game).  It would combine the best elements of an RPG, an action game, and a horror/survival/mystery game.  

Or a supernatural mystery, in which the enemy are never obvious.  A game with an eery, awe-inspiring and horrifying environment to wander through, and an ancient riddle or murder or something to solve, and a freaky background story.  Interaction with strange, cryptic figures, all of whom are threatening in some way.  Moral dilemmas. Something which leaves the player wondering whether it really was just a game they just played...  That would be awesome, imo.


----------



## Bedlam (Nov 20, 2006)

An unusual but intriguing idea for a game: “A Cat’s Tail” (not Tale, but Tail). An open ended sandbox type game (like GTA, but only in the free-roaming sense) where the main character is… You got it, a cat! There would be no silly animal voice-overs or quirky floating fish bones to boost energy. Just a narrator, the voice of Morgan Freeman perhaps, and one small, very agile, very silent gray cat. I’ve no idea what the story would be about, I just like the idea of a lost cat, roaming the streets of a large open city – maybe with a little countryside around the edge. The narrator would jump in every now and then to either prompt you or tell a little of the unfolding story. There would be people walking the streets, though from the cats perspective the player would only see them from the waist up (like that woman with the broom in Tom and Jerry). There would be rushing cars and people on bikes, cat catchers with nets, nasty children who try to tie fire-crackers to your tail. The graphics would be quite gritty and real. Then of course there would be angry dogs of various breeds that chase you, other cats that you may or may not choose to fight. There would be mice and birds to catch for sustenance, fences to scale and trees to climb. All the time the cats attributes would increase through some sort of award system - jump higher, run faster, better ballance upon fences etc. Free jumping for animals!
It would be a breath of fresh air from all the gun totting, grenade lobbing games that already exist.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mugen Musashi said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> What I would really like to see is some sort of online first person shooter which would be played online. I know, doesn't sound too original. The big difference would be that you would start off as a soldier for a division in a massive army, and you would have to follow order of other players whose levels are above you. Basically if you performed well you could be promoted or demoted accordingly. So technically you could end up becoming the general of a massive army. How does that sound to you guys?


 

Like a cross between battlefield 2 and Savage?
i'm sure i've seen something like that around. in WOW soldiers have rank.


----------



## Azathoth (Nov 22, 2006)

> An unusual but intriguing idea for a game: “A Cat’s Tail” (not Tale, but Tail). An open ended sandbox type game (like GTA, but only in the free-roaming sense) where the main character is… You got it, a cat! There would be no silly animal voice-overs or quirky floating fish bones to boost energy. Just a narrator, the voice of Morgan Freeman perhaps, and one small, very agile, very silent gray cat. I’ve no idea what the story would be about, I just like the idea of a lost cat, roaming the streets of a large open city – maybe with a little countryside around the edge. The narrator would jump in every now and then to either prompt you or tell a little of the unfolding story. There would be people walking the streets, though from the cats perspective the player would only see them from the waist up (like that woman with the broom in Tom and Jerry). There would be rushing cars and people on bikes, cat catchers with nets, nasty children who try to tie fire-crackers to your tail. The graphics would be quite gritty and real. Then of course there would be angry dogs of various breeds that chase you, other cats that you may or may not choose to fight. There would be mice and birds to catch for sustenance, fences to scale and trees to climb. All the time the cats attributes would increase through some sort of award system - jump higher, run faster, better ballance upon fences etc. Free jumping for animals!


  Actually, that sounds really, *really* cool.


----------



## Riker (Nov 24, 2006)

I really like the sound of that cat game.  It would kind of be like sim ant except sim cat?  Of course with better graphics.

I would love to see a totally customizable game.  For example a driving type game where you can paint the car however you want ( color and decals and everything).  And where you would race to win different parts for your car to make it better.  Like chaning out your tires and rims and every part of the motor.  Or on an RPG side, instead of just picking out of a few faces and different body types when you start a character, chaning like the ears and nose and every facial thing possible.  Same with the body and arms.  I just love cusomizable games and havent found one game yet that stands up to my customizing standards.


----------



## Azathoth (Nov 24, 2006)

> I just love cusomizable games and havent found one game yet that stands up to my customizing standards.



Heh, I've actually found that wrestling games oftentimes are incredibly customizable (is that even a word ).  Which is a shame, 'cause I'm not interested in wrestling games at all.


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 24, 2006)

Mugen Musashi said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> What I would really like to see is some sort of online first person shooter which would be played online. I know, doesn't sound too original. The big difference would be that you would start off as a soldier for a division in a massive army, and you would have to follow order of other players whose levels are above you. Basically if you performed well you could be promoted or demoted accordingly. So technically you could end up becoming the general of a massive army. How does that sound to you guys?


 

Sounds slightly like Planetside.

PlanetSide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aes (Nov 25, 2006)

A game I've love to see?  I'd say a game made up of the following:

 - The tactical battle system of FF Tactics.
 - The open-ended gameplay of SaGa Frontier.
 - A large cast of playable characters with their own, unique base abilities like in FF6
 - An extensive class-changing system like in FF Tactics.
 - The option to create your own "main" character with lots of (mostly aesthetic) customization options, including name, gender, basic appearance, voice set, etc.
 - The option to develop your characters in any way you choose, like in SaGa Frontier & FF Tactics.
 - The option to create your own spells, abilities, and equipment, provided this is controlled appropriately to maintain balance.
 - Randomly-generated maps, side quests, creatures, and such to keep things feeling fresh with each gameplay.

The plot had better be badass, too.

Yeah, I think a game like that would take over my soul.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 25, 2006)

I would really like to take a look at Biowares Dragon Age when it comes out next year.


BioWare Forums: Dragon Age General Discussion


----------



## richhill1982 (Jan 9, 2007)

What about a dolphin training game........Ideal.......


----------



## Rrogjenks (Jan 10, 2007)

I've really been digging the Castlevania franchise lately, and a two-dimensional, sprite-based, MMO Castlevania would totally have me hooked for the rest of my life. Customizable characters running around in Dracula's Castle together-- vampire hunters, mages, good vampires like Alucard, mercenaries, et cetera-- defeating bosses and exploring new areas. Even if it wasn't completely massively multiplayer-- like, more of a Diablo 2 deal-- that would be amazing. And since the castle changes each game, Konami could constantly add new rooms and areas and bosses and attribute it to the magic of the castle.


----------



## ace (Feb 20, 2007)

me and a friend were talking about how great it would be to have a mmorpg set in the world of hyrule. because you would not only have a huge world to scruff around in but you would have several races to chose from as well as many classes, that would have to include the musician. we could not come up with a time frame maybe in the period of "Ocerina of Time" that Gannondorf ruled and Link slept in the chamber of sages. i would enjoy a littlefeed back of what yall think


----------

